# Very Tiny White Worms



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer

Hi all,
  Never seen this before, hopefully someone knows what these things are...

So I took some freshly cracked seeds for a couple new strains that I am interested in working with that I germed for two days using the paper towel method.  I took these freshly cracked seeds with tap roots about 1/4 inch and put them in soil.  I grow DWC but I am looking for potential mothers which I keep in soil.

Well three days later two of these seeds have not grown at all, while the others are growing and have shedded their seed capsules.  The two that have not budged are still at soil level.  Today I gave them a very close look and I discovered very very very tiny little white bugs on the seed capsules.  They look and move like worms or leaches and are crawling all over the seeds and where the tap root is emerging.  These things are VERY small.  You could easily fit HUNDREDS of them on one seed.  I tried to take a pic but they are just to small to show up on my camera.

So what do you guys and gals think these things are?  They have obviously stunted the growth/and or killed off the seed at this point.  And, how do you think they arrived?  I figure this more than likely means my soil is contaminated with parasites and should be discarded completely?

Either way, last time I use "Hyponex" potting soil.


----------



## WeedHopper




----------



## UKgirl420

*i would ditch the soil and start afresh ,,after throughly cleaning the room eace:

also could they be these




the scarid fly 

or 


springtails 

goodluck eace:*


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer

they look exactly like the first pick, they are a little smaller than what is shown in the second pick and obviously white to the naked eye, those appear more gray.  So these are Scarid fly larvae?  Do I have anything to worry about when these turn into flies?

Thanks for taking the time to show me those pics UKGirl, much appreciated.


----------



## Waspfire

Here u go 

* Scarid Fly

&#8226;* Whilst watering houseplants you may see some very small flies flying jut above the surface of your plants soil, these are what are known as Scarid Flies or Fungus Gnats.
*&#8226;* These unsightly flies are more of a nuisance than a pest.
*&#8226;* Their larvae resemble very small white maggots with black heads which when watered they surface. They feed on decaying organic matter and it can be a sign that you have slightly over zealous with your watering can and your plants roots are rooting in its pot.
*&#8226;* If not checked the gnats can move onto uncontaminated plants and seedlings causing further problems.
*&#8226;* The adults can be caught using sticky yellow traps hung around infested areas. The adults can also be treated with various insecticides but the most affective is Bio Provado Bug Free. This can be watered onto the surface of the soil washing through the insecticide kills adults and larvae alike and once applied should give up to a months protection against Scarid Fly and other greenhouse pests.
*&#8226;* Once clear remember to water your plants from underneath rather than the surface this will also help keep it at bay


----------



## jtho2607

They are pot worms, good for compost, but eat seedlings. Don't put young seedlings in compost. Only use potting soil. See here:


			What Are These White Worms in my Worm Farm? – The Blue Worm Bin
		




NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer said:


> Well three days later two of these seeds have not grown at all, while the others are growing and have shedded their seed capsules.  The two that have not budged are still at soil level.  Today I gave them a very close look and I discovered very very very tiny little white bugs on the seed capsules.  They look and move like worms or leaches and are crawling all over the seeds and where the tap root is emerging.


----------

